# spearfishing and freediving



## fishytom (Mar 1, 2014)

Im trying to get into spearfishing and freediving. I don't have a real boat except a couple of kayaks and I figured a pole spear would be a good start. I've been out around the Destin jetties and seen a lot of sheep's head but I know u cant spear there. Can anyone point me in the direction of some near shore or inshore spots I can get some experience?? Also any adivce on training for such would be greatly appreciated, I've read that the guy with Emerald Coast Free Dive is great but I cant afford that yet. Any advice/direction would be greatly appreciated!!

Fishytom


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Get a certification course as soon as you can, most of the good hunting around here is deep.... in the meantime get together with some people who target sheepies inshore and don't dive alone, not worth the risk for a fish. Spearboard is a good resource, there are some good books out there to read on the subject also. I'm opening a freediving spearfishing shop in Destin in the next week so hit me up or stop by if you need gear or more advice.
-Mike


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

When and where is this shop going to be? I would like to speak with you as well as I have some questions I would like a more professional opinion on.


----------



## fishytom (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, ill be getting in touch with you, where will the shop be?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Will be in Destin across the street from boshamps. Stop by or call, website will be up soon and the FB page has been created.
Mike
850-855-7463


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have done a lot of freediving off of my kayak right off the beach. If you head out from any random spot and just start diving around you will eventually come across some kind of debris stuck in the sand or some type of sand bar structure that is different from the surrounding area. Hang out there and wait, look around, eventually you will start noticing fish coming through. Most of what I see are flounder and sheepshead. Flounder are easy to spot once you know what to look for and the sheepshead can be a fun training challenge. You just never know, go out there and look around. You could also start at the beach reefs to practice your skills and work on depth.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a few spots in Destin to go via kayak. Anywhere from 15-55 feet. Do you have a GPS?


----------



## fishytom (Mar 1, 2014)

I do have a gps,.. you got some spots? ?!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a report from the bay cones:http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/kayak-spearfishing-99322/

Here's one the following week from the Mrs Louise: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/kayak-spearfishing-again-99735/


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If you have Facebook look up Pensacola freedivers. We post when we go. I suggest what mike said, take a class. Get some training in. When we dive it's mostly deeper than 50ft that we're hunting. A pole spear will work, thats one of my favorite ways to hunt.


----------

